# SURREY | University District | +100m | 38 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

University District is a new condo and townhouse development 

by BlueSky Properties
currently in preconstruction at 13425 104 Avenue, Surrey. The development is scheduled for completion in 2023. Sales for available units range in price from $359,900 to over $859,900. University District has a total of 753 units. Sizes range from 436 to 1608 square feet. 






























https://www.buzzbuzzhome.com/ca/university-district2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------

